# Kündigung freenet



## Tilo (11 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem ich heute geschlagene 2 Stunden über die freenet-Site gesurft bin muß ich einfach mal Druck loswerden. Was bildet sich diese freenet Ag eigentlich ein, wer sie ist? WO finde ich Infos zur KÜNDIGUNG des freenet Anschlusses, die auch funktionieren? Ich habe div. FAx-Nummern gefunden, die aber allesamt nicht errerichbar waren. Mein PC-Fax allerdings zur gleichen Zeit schon! Telefonisch hab ich auch niemals jemanden erreicht. Erst kommt eine 0900 Nummer als "Service-Hotline". Dort hängt man min. 3 min in einer Sprachprozessorstimmenwarteschleife und wird zugetrötet mit "...wenn sie das wollen, drücken sie 1; wenn sie dieses wollen, drücken sie 2; blalblabla..." Dann hat amn sich endlich durch das Menü gehangelt und denkt: Prima, jetzt hab ich gleich einen MA persönlich an der Strippe. Doch was passiert? Das Gegenteil! Erst ein Freizeichen, dass Hoffnung schöpfen lässt. Dieses wandelt plötzlich in ein Besetztzeichen. Ohne Ankündigung oder Vorwarnung! einen MA habe ich nie ans Telefon bekommen. Glaubt mir, ich habs mehr als 2 mal probiert zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und von unterschiedlichen Telefonen.
Ich behaupte mal: die wollen nicht, dass der Kunde kündigt.(Abzocke will ich mal nicht unterstellen-könnte man aber vermuten)Ebenso möchte freenet mit Kundenbeschwerde nix zu tun haben.Darum wurde die "Service-Hotline" auch so unübersichtlich und kompliziert gestaltet...

Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen oder kann mir helfen dabei?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

freenetDSL Kündigung
http://www.freenet.de/hilfe/dsl/vertrag/kuendigung/kuendigen/index.html

freenetKomplett Kündigung
http://www.freenet.de/hilfe/komplett/vertrag/kuendigung/kuendigung/index.html


----------



## Tilo (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Diese Seiten kenn ich schon. Hab ich alles schon probiert. Ohne irgendwelche Reaktionen von Seiten freenet. :evil:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Auf Mails an [email protected] habe ich bisher immer spätestens nach 3 Tagen Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Tilo schrieb:


> ? Ich habe div. FAx-Nummern gefunden, die aber allesamt nicht errerichbar waren.


Ich habe häufiger mit denen zu tun. Über die Hamburger Nummer des "Service-Teams" komme ich immer gut durch. 
Ansonsten was spricht gegen eingeschriebene Briefe für Kündigungen.


----------



## Tilo (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Teleton schrieb:


> Ich habe häufiger mit denen zu tun. Über die Hamburger Nummer des "Service-Teams" komme ich immer gut durch.



Kannste mal die Nummer posten? Hab so viele von freenet...



Teleton schrieb:


> Ansonsten was spricht gegen eingeschriebene Briefe für Kündigungen.



Einzig der Zeitfaktor sprach dagegen. Die Geschichte mußte an diesem speziellen Abend über die Bühne gehen - mein Verschulden, dass es so knapp wurde...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

[Hallo, habe Deine Nachricht gelesen. Bin im Moment in fast der gleichen Situation. Habe Mitte Jan. einen Anruf v. Freenet erhalten. Ein Herr erklärte mir, daß ich bei T-Com teurer wäre. Auf die Antwort, daß ich einen 2-Jahres-Vertrag mit  T-Com habe, hat er mir erklärt, daß dies kein Problem wäre, sie würden ihn kündigen.Habe bei T-VCom eine 16000 DSL., und hatte bei Freenet nur eine 2000 DSL Leitung bekommen.  Habe ihm dann gesagt, ich könne dies jetzt nicht entscheiden, er solle mir Unterlagen zusenden. Diese würde ich dann mit meinem Mann durchsehen und mich dann entscheiden. 3 Tage später erhielt ich das Begrüßungsschreiben von Freenet und einen Termin , an dem ein Techniker die neuen Leitungen legen würden. Habe dann auch die 0900 Nummer gewählt, kam auch sofort durch.Habe der Dame erklärt, daß hir ein Irrtum vorliegen würde, da ich keinen Vertrag gemacht habe. Sie erklärte mir, daß Sie meine Kundennummer löschen würde. Nach wiederrum 3 Tage erhielt ich ein neues Begrüßungsschreiben, 3 Tage später dann ein Paket von Freenet. Ich vermute, Splitter und Zubehör für die Leitung. Ich schickte das Paket unfrei zurück. Außerdem habe ich per Mail ein Kündigungsschreiben auf Grund meines Widerrufsrecht geschickt.Habe nochmals versucht anzurufen, kam aber dann nicht mehr durch. Nur noch Band, als ich meine Kundennummer sagte, bekam ich zur Antwort: Die Kundennummer sei nicht bekannt. Am 8.2.08 9.30 Uhr stand dann ein Techniker von der T-Com vor meiner Tür und wollte die Leitung legen. Da ich nicht da war, hinterließ er mir eine Karte mit dem Vermerk, ich solle zurück rufen. Dies tat ich nicht. Heute bekam ich einen Anruf von Freenet ich solle endlich einen neuen Termin machen. Ich sagte ihnen, daß ich weder einen Vertrag unterschrieben habe, und ich auf das 1. Schreiben von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht habe. Sie sagte mir nur, sie hätten keine Kündigung erhalten und der Vertrag läuft seit dem 8.2.08. Ich habe noch die Bemerkung fallen lassen, daß heute nach neuem Gesetz keine Telefonwerbung betrieben werden darf., worauf sie antwortete, dies würde nicht bei Ihnen gelten. Ich hätte mit dem Telefongespräch einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Allerdings hat Freenet keinerlei Angaben von mir, auch keine Kontendaten. Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich an den  Verbraucherschutz wende, denn dies grenzt schon an Betrug. Weiß im Moment eigentlich gar nicht, wie ich reagieren soll.Würde mich freuen, wenn ich eine Antwort bekommen könnte.
Tschüss Heidi


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

@ Heidi

.... und was ist mit deinem T-Com-Anschluss? Haste den noch?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Heidi
> 
> .... und was ist mit deinem T-Com-Anschluss? Haste den noch?



Hallo, mach mir keine Angst. Bis jetzt habe ich ihn noch, also es funktioniert noch. Dafür habe ich eine mords Schreiberei. Na ja, mal sehen, was noch kommt.
Tschüss Heidi


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, mach mir keine Angst. Bis jetzt habe ich ihn noch, also es funktioniert noch. Dafür habe ich eine mords Schreiberei. Na ja, mal sehen, was noch kommt.
> Tschüss Heidi



hallo, habe das selbe problem seit november 2007 seitdem gibt es nur ärger mit freenet.ich habe nicht mal ein schreiben mit widerufsbelehrung bekommen, sondern nur eins mit technickertermin.darauf habe ich sofort reagiert.habe monatelang auf meine mails und schreiben keine antwort erhalten.inzwischen haben sie den vertrag stoniert und es gibt streit um die zahlung von 190 euro die ich zahlen soll.und immer noch kein ende zu sehen........


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Bei den vielen Schreiben, die ich von freenet bekommen habe, geht aus keinem hervor ab welchen Tag ich nun freenet-Kunde bin, also ab wann ich 2 Jahre freenet noch ertragen muß. Ich habe den Eindruck das die Kommunikation unter den Mitarbeitern nicht hinhaut. Und den Kundendienst kann man voll vergessen. Ca. 20Cent pro Minute und Ergebnis gleich Null.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

hallo ihr lieben... 

hab auch so n paar nervige erfahrungen mit freenet.

die radikalste maßnahme gegen freenet den wohnsitz zu ändern und dann kann man fristlos kündigen. 

das hab ich irgendwann aus denen raus gequescht... 

und leute... lasst euch auch nicht auf die anrufe von der freenet hotline ein. bei jeder änderung verlängert sich euer vertrag um 1-2 jahre... 

hmm und  konntest du denn nun kündigen??

Liebe grüße

b.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Hallo liebe freenet hasser ^^ 
für alle die ihren vtrag  kündigen wollen so läuft es ab :
Kündigung

hier wird schrit für schrit erklärt wie man diesen [ edit] kündigen kann 
ich hoffe ich hab geholfen 
mfg : R31_10


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Hi,

seit Februar diesen Jahres ist Freenet eine Marke von Mobilcom-Debitel.
 Bin selber "freenet" Kunde über Mobilcom-Debitel. 
 An diese Firma sind die Abmeldungen und Kündigungen für Handyverträge  zu richten. 
 Über DSL-Anschlüsse habe ich jetzt nicht speziell gegoogelt, aber mir ist so, als ob 1&1 das DSL-Geschäft übernommen hätte. Googelt also selber mal danach.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## Teleton (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die radikalste maßnahme gegen freenet den wohnsitz zu ändern und dann kann man fristlos kündigen.


Das stimmt leider nicht, die Frage ob der Kunde den Leistungsort ändern darf und kündigen kann wenn am neuen Wohnort keine Leistung erbracht werden kann ist unter Juristen umstritten. Gibt im Kino ja auch kein Geld zurück wenn Du Dir nach der Hälfte des Filmes die Augen zuhälst.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier wird schrit für schrit erklärt wie man diesen [ edit] kündigen kann
> ich hoffe ich hab geholfen
> mfg : R31_10


Ich verstehe nicht warum es aus der Mode kommt Gestaltungserklärungen mit der guten alten Schneckenpost per Einschreibebrief zu versenden. Bevor ich mich in ein kompliziertes System der Kündigungsvormerkung pressen lasse....



krennz schrieb:


> Hi,
> seit Februar diesen Jahres ist Freenet eine Marke von Mobilcom-Debitel.
> Bin selber "freenet" Kunde über Mobilcom-Debitel.
> An diese Firma sind die Abmeldungen und Kündigungen für Handyverträge  zu richten.


Wer da wen übernommen hat ist schnurz, regelmässig bleiben die alten Rechtspersönlichkeiten erhalten, da es sonst Probleme mit der "Übernahme" der Verträge gäbe. Ansprechpartner für Kündigungen ist der Laden der mir die Rechnung schickt.


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Hi Teleton,

ich war bis Ende Mai Freenetkunde (2 Jahresvertrag, direkt zum Ablauf gekündigt) Nun bekam ich Post von Mobilcom-Debitel, die mir ein neues Handy und einen neuen 2 Jahresvertrag anboten. Aus den Unterlagen ging hervor, dass ich einen weiteren Freenetvertrag bekomme, die Kündigung und alle Anfragen zu Tarif, Kundenservice etc. an Mobilcom-Debitel zu richten sind.

Wenn Du mal googelst wirst du entsprechendes ausserdem auch dort finden können. Kannst dann ja mal posten, wer jetzt die DSL-Sparte von freenet hat. Ich meine 1&1, kann mich allerdings auch irren, da ich nicht alles zu Ende gelesen habe.

Grüsse
Klaus

Hab gerade meinen alten Freenetvertrag, da ist ein Username und ein Passwort zum einloggen in die Abrechnung vermerkt. Diese Daten sind mit der Mobilcom identisch. Pin, Puk etc sind auch geblieben. Die Abbuchung auf meinem Konto kommt jetzt aber von Mobile-Debitel, wobei die REF-Nummer neu ist.

2. Ergänzung.

Hab mal gegoogelt.. 

Also:  Ab April 2009 ist Freenet eine Portalmarke von Mobilcom-Debitel. Alle Freenetshops werden vor und zu nach umbenannt, 80 geschlossen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*

Habe im Prinzip das gleiche Spielchen mit freenet durch und ihnen Inkassoverbot erteilt was aber nicht beachtet wurde. Die haben trotzdem einfach abgebucht. 
Erstens habe ich das rückbuchen lassen und zweitens  bin ich dann zum Staatsanwalt und habe gegen den Vorstand Strafanzeige gestellt. §240,263 StGB.

Mal sehen


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung freenet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... und zweitens  bin ich dann zum Staatsanwalt und habe gegen den Vorstand Strafanzeige gestellt. §240,263 StGB.


Und? Hat Dein Staatsanwalt schon Durchsuchungen veranlasst und Beugehaft eingeleitet?

Die Strafanzeige hat keine sinnvolle Aussicht auf Erfolg.


----------



## master2 (11 Juli 2011)

Bin heute um 15:5Uhr  reingefallen auf  Freenet-Werbung "e-mail kostenlos" nach Eintragung der persönl. Daten u. dem Click auf den letzten button erschien: "Sie  haben einen Vertrag  abgeschlossen für 12 Monate zu 39,90 Euro im Monat".
0. Tipps an alle, die auch reingefallen sind, macht es so, wie ich:
1. Ich rief Bundesnetzagentur an; die wollen den Fall  per mail  erklärt haben.
2. Ich suchte eine Fax-nr. funktionierende von freenet;  keine  gefunden- also per google gesucht;
3. Habe bis jetzt  3 verschiedene e-mails gesendet; + Androhung, wenn ich bis 20 Uhr keine Stornierung erhalten habe- geh ich direkt auf meine  Polizei-Isp. u. zeige wegen Betrugs an!
  Grund: Werbung mit "kostenlos"   und  erst nach  dem letztne button - click, erfährst du, dass es was kostet! Eindeutig Betrug !
Nun, hoffentlich hilft es Euch; ihr wisst: Kündigung  mindetsens per  Telefax !  Sonst  u.U. nicht rechtsrelevant! Gruß !  master


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2011)

Und wieso sollen sie es machen wie Du?
Warte doch ab ob Deine Vorgehensweise erfolgreich ist.
Bis jetzt ist es erstmal eine große Welle ohne greifbare Resultate


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2011)

Es heißt hier auch nicht "Kündigung", sondern man müsste vom "Widerruf" sprechen.
Hier sollte man mit beweisbarer Zustellung den Widerruf erklären. Entweder per Brief mit Einschreiben und Rückschein oder per Fax mit Sendeprotokoll (ist aber im Streitfall, je nach Gericht, noch manchmal eine unsichere Sache).


----------



## Heinrich K62 (25 Juni 2013)

*Obwohl ich fristgerecht per Fax die Test-Phase von freenetmail Power gekündigt habe,  habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit Mahngebühren bekommen.*
Die Test-Phase hat im.Januar.2013 begonnen
·         Die Kündigung habe ich fristgerecht vor Ablauf des Testmonats per Fax geschickt. Dafür habe ich eine Sendebescheinigung.
·         Weil ich keine Bestätigung von Freenet bekommen habe, habe ich erneut per E-Mail angefragt. Keine Antwort.?!!
·         Dann drei Wochen später kam eine Bestätigung, dass freenet Power zu nach Ablauf von einem Jahr gekündigt wird. Das habe ich natürlich sofort reklamiert. Bis heute habe ich keine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe keine Rechnung bekommen, statt dessen Mahnverfahren mit 45 € Mahngebühren
*Sag ich NUR !!! Finger weg vom Freenet !!!*


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2013)

*


Heinrich K62 schrieb:



			statt dessen Mahnverfahren mit 45 € Mahngebühren
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*"Mahnverfahren" ( ausgenommen gerichtliche Mahnbescheide) sind Mahnmüll wie alles andere. Der Name ändert nichts an der fehlenden rechtlichen Handhabe.


----------



## Heinrich K62 (25 Juni 2013)

Keine Rechnung, statt dessen Forderungsaufstellung vom the collection group gmbh.
Hauptforderung 47€
Mahnspesen 10€
Zinsen 0,76€
Inkasso-kosten 45 €
Gesamt 103,64
Muss ich das bezahlen?
Freenet antwortet sich nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2013)

Hast du schriftlich, wann die Testphase begonnen hat und schriftlich den Termin deines Widerrufes bzw. Kündigung der Testphase mit Datum vor dem Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist?

Wenn ich das alles sauber dokumentieren könnte, würden die kein Geld von mir bekommen, solange nicht ein Richter mich zur Zahlung verurteilt.


----------



## Heinrich K62 (25 Juni 2013)

Danke.
Ja, das habe ich. Fax Sendebestätigung. Ich habe es rechtzeitig gekündigt.
Mit freenet kannst Du aber nicht kommunizieren. Die Antworten einfach nicht.
Die von Inkasso werden regelmässig Zahlungsanfoerderungen schicken. Fall für einen Rechstanwalt der auch wieder kostet.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2013)

Erst wenn eine Klage käme.
Selbst einem echten Mahnbescheid kannst noch alleine widersprechen.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Juni 2013)

Zahlungsaufforderungen darf jeder senden.
Bei Firmen reicht es, wenn ich einmal widerspreche.
Die Inkassobutzenschreiben sind genau so viel Wert wie das handgekritzelte Zettelchen eines Obdachlosen, auf dem steht:
"Gib mir mal nen Euro, sonst bist du vielleicht selbst bald Obdachlos."
Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage, die besagt, dass dem nun wirklich ein Euro zusteht.
Es liegt hier alleine an mir, ob ich ihn ignoriere, den Zettel in dem Müll werfe und weitergehe oder ob ich ihm sage "hab nichts" oder ihm mitleidig einen Euro in die Hand drücke, um meine Ruhe zu haben.
Wenn der Obdachlose nun meint, ich müsse das bezahlen, kann er ja vor Gericht gehen .
Erst ab einem gerichtlichen Schreiben muss ich reagieren.
Bis dahin wandert der Zettel vom Obdachlosen, bis hin zu den vielen Anschreiben seines Anwalts, in der Papiertonne.


----------



## vadda41 (1 März 2014)

Endlich ist es mir gelungen die richtige Fax Nr  von Freenet  zur Kündigung zu finden.Alles was die Typen dort angeben führt nur in s nichts. Selbst die Fax Nr ist falsch
HIER die richtige FAX NR  :0180 3030310

Nie wieder Freenet,dieser kundenfeindliche Abzockdienst


----------

